
Disney+ has already netted 28.6M subscribers - metastart
https://www.engadget.com/2020/02/04/disney-plus-subscribers/
======
bluedays
I am pretty sure most of these subscribers are free. They gave our
subscriptions in mass. If I wasn't getting it for free I wouldn't be
subscribed, for sure.

The service is honestly rife with problems. Which, to me, doesn't make much
sense. Why is it the company which owns 66% of Hulu can't poach engineers from
the company they own?

Some of the examples of problems I have had with the service so far. The other
day rewind stopped working for me. Before that I was unable to watch an entire
movie without the movie randomly dropping frames for literally entire minutes.
One minute I am watching Thor: Ragnarok and before I know it in the span of 10
seconds I saw five minutes of the movie flash before my eyes.

And now, according to my wife, you can't even change the audio track. Which
was fun because you got to watch movies that you grew up with in other
languages. The service is totally a train wreck.

